# micro projector



## pato (May 25, 2011)

hi all,
i am looking for a recomendation for a pocket projector that will do the work


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What do you want the pocket projector to do?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I've only ever seen the LG one that they marketed with their phones a while back. No experience, I just remember the ads.


----------



## SocyFisher (May 31, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I've only ever seen the LG one that they marketed with their phones a while back. No experience, I just remember the ads.


Did you mean LG HX300G? Still, it is huge compared to other "micro" projector like Casio's.


----------

